# Macro to Update Excel Spreadsheet without opening Excel



## S1naps1s (Feb 15, 2011)

This is a very odd request but this is what I am trying to do.
I have three files I am working with, 1 Access Database, 1 "Source" Excel Workbook, and 1 Final Output Excel Workbook. I am keeping a team roster and here is how I would like for it to go.
1. Make the edits in Access
2. Close Access
3. Open Final Output Excel file
4. Updates be made

Instead I have to open the source file first let it update, re sort, and make necessary changes, then save it and close it and open the Final Output file. I don't have a problem doing this, but I am doing it for some people that won't remember that it needs to be done like that every time. Is there a way that I can make it so when I close the Access Database, it automatically updates and resorts the "Source" Excel Workbook? Thereby, eliminating the need to open the Source file just to update it. I know it seems complicated, but there is a method to my madness. I promise! Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

It's not apparent why you're involving Excel at all. It seems you're using it for doing what an Access report might do.


----------



## S1naps1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Honestly, because I am not very good with access. I have a specific form I am trying to fill in. I don't know how to make that form in access as a report.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

It seems to me you basically have a few choices:
1. Learn to write an Access report;
2. Learn to automate Excel from Access;
3. Learn to automate Access from Excel;
4. Do the whole thing in Excel.
The last may or may not be practical, as I don't know what other needs the Access db meets.

Of the remainder, writing an Access report would probably require about the same initial effort, but less ongoing maintenance and be more reliable than either of the other options. To get you started in that direction, see:
Create a simple report - Access - Office.com
Microsoft Access Reports Tutorial


----------

